# Rhodamine Red = Process Magenta?



## CrossYourHeart (May 6, 2009)

Is waterbase Rhodamine Red ink the same as Process Megenta in color.

I was looking for waterbased CMYK process inks, I found Process blue (cyan) but instead of magenta they list Rhodamine Red. I looks like magenta from the sample but I wasn't sure.

Anyone know for sure?
-Thx


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

In the offset printing world, even process blue and cyan are different colors. True process inks are transluscent and are designed to intermix in a predictable way. Likewise, there are magenta spot color inks that are not the same as process magenta. Union Ink sells a magenta in their mixopake line that looks nothing like their process magenta.

The rhodamine red you're looking at might be close in color, but not the same translucency as true process magenta. You might want to look around at different ink vendors and see if you can source a set of true process colors if that is what you intend to print. Might save you from having ink on the shelf that doesn't perform the way you expected.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Rhodamine red is a couple of shades darker than process magenta.


----------



## CrossYourHeart (May 6, 2009)

Thanks guys. 

I know process colors are suppose to mix but I was looking for the closest thing to Cyan and Magenta in a solid water base ink (I'm not mixing them). So it seem that the Blue and Rhodamine Red opaque water based inks that I was looking at would be the closest thing 

And I'm actually glad that Rhodamine Red is a little darker, don't want it to get too "pink"

Just FYI, here is the design I'm trying to print:


----------

